# VirtualBox video driver for kernel 4.8.*

## KostyantynIvanov

Hi

I have an unmasked version of Gentoo on VirtualBox.

I found that xf86-video-virtualbox cannot be built for kernel 4.8 because of some changes in timer API. This issue is already fixed by VirtualBox team - https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/15695

Is it possible to add new version to xf86-video-virtualbox to the portage?

Thanks

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can create local overlay, copy xf86-video-virtualbox-5.0.20-r1.ebuild with name xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.8.ebuild, create manifest and  try to install.

----------

## KostyantynIvanov

Thank you. It works for xf86-video package as well as for guest package. But both ebuild files requires some modifications

----------

